# 1997 International 4700 Salt Truck



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

97 International DT444 Auto 257xxx miles $8,500 OBO
Henderson Stainless under tailgate salter
New steer tires
Brake pads/rotors/calipers fall of 2016
New floor in dump body and new lift cylinder 
New tarp
Led work lights and strobes
Boss plow mount (for 8 or 9 footers) and harness

Located in Armada MI, text or call 586-242-6303


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Does the plow come with it? Is the truck running good? Automatic?


----------

